# Prime and Jellybean.



## coggy9

Seeing as 4.1/ Jellybean has many visible changes and possibly more behind the scenes stuff than what was shown in the keynote, how long do you think until ASUS releases a JB update, or a custom working ROM is made? I unlocked my Prime before it was fully charged the first time, so I have no idea how fast ASUS is with updates. If they are anything like HTC though, we'll get official JB when hell freezes over.
And for custom ROMs, how similar is the Nexus 7 to the Prime? If they are similar with most parts, that could heavily help with getting a ROM out before source code is released.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shreddintyres

AOKP or CM9 will release a version im fairly certain, as for asus dont hold your breath


----------



## craigacgomez

We should be getting Jelly Bean officially... though it would probably take months... we'll have CM, AOKP & EOS way before that...


----------



## huskerkate

check me if i'm wrong Sandy (bonus points for naming the movie quote), but isn't ASUS releasing the first Nexus tablet running JB???? that would indicate to me that we're not "months away" from ASUS updating the Prime. I'm rooted and unlocked, and i agree that we'll have custom 4.1 roms before an official OTA - we always do, on every device. but, i would venture to say that the TP, one of ASUS' top tier tablets, will get it relatively quickly. just my $.02...


----------



## shreddintyres

I would wager differently, Given that Asus is now taking its time providing more quality updates i have a feeling that a JB update will be more extensively tested than their hasty update to ICS. Either case I completely agree custom roms will be out well before we see an official update from ASUS, Keep in mind that ASUS is also about to launch the TF Infinity in the relatively near future, chances are we wont see an JB update from ASUS before then.


----------



## HeCareth

I actually think ASUS will have a JB update for their Tabs fairly fast, due to the fact they have the source for the Nexus 7 tablet which they made. Basically they could have already been developing the update long before other manufacturers get it. Its almost like a kind of exclusivity in my opinion. Why do you think the Xoom variants get updates so fast?


----------



## coggy9

JB Source is out. Hopefully the N7 specific stuff isn't that different from what the Prime uses, and someone has an AOSP build out in a few weeks.....maybe days?


----------



## TCM

I believe they should have the update pretty quickly, before the end of August in my estimation.

Reasons: First major tablet with ICS, no carrier approvals needed, & Asus has a pretty solid history of updating in a (relatively) timely manner.


----------



## craigacgomez

Well, the 4.0 props should work fine... it's the kernel which will need work...


----------



## coggy9

Looks like we could be seeing a ROM very soon. 




Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skeeter1

coggy9 said:


> Looks like we could be seeing a ROM very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, please. Tell us more...


----------



## 13bgarli

Even more hope!


----------



## ThatAndroidShow

Nice videos! Can someone please point me to where I can unlock the Prime's bootloader?


----------



## Seesser

I see that on the tf700t forums that Bestbuy is already showing the tf700t being sold with Jellybean! So it looks like on or just after release tf700t is going 4.1 and my guess tf300t and tf201 will be right behind in the coming weeks.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanoverfiste

ThatAndroidShow said:


> Nice videos! Can someone please point me to where I can unlock the Prime's bootloader?


http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Eee+Pad+Transformer+Prime+TF201&p=20&s=16

open Utilities and about half way down you will find the bootloader unlock tool


----------



## coggy9

I found the vendor tree that BumbleDroid is possibly using to compile JB for the TF201. It's for CM10, but so far, it seems to be building with AOSP just fine.
EDIT: I'll post the link to the vendor once my PC is done compiling.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 13bgarli

coggy9 said:


> I found the vendor tree that BumbleDroid is possibly using to compile JB for the TF201. It's for CM10, but so far, it seems to be building with AOSP just fine.
> EDIT: I'll post the link to the vendor once my PC is done compiling.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


Man that's awesome!
Let me know if it works, I'd love to have this thing on my Prime


----------



## coggy9

EDIT: XDA killed thread..... :|

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rift999

coggy9 said:


> EDIT: XDA killed thread..... :|
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


Killed what thread?


----------



## coggy9

The one where I posted a compiled JB rom. WIll be up after I am done with personal stuff.


----------



## joeyddr

I managed to grab the rom you posted, it worked pretty decent but i had 2 galleries and every time i opened the camera it would crash. Other than that it seemed to work pretty decent.


----------



## rift999

Sounds great would love to try it when you get around to putting it back up.


----------



## jaycustom

joeyddr said:


> I managed to grab the rom you posted, it worked pretty decent but i had 2 galleries and every time i opened the camera it would crash. Other than that it seemed to work pretty decent.


Ah! I saw the JB post on XDA while on my lunch break, and when I got home the link was already gone And believe me it's no where on Google.
Care to pass it on so i can get my jellybean fix?


----------



## jermaine151

jaycustom said:


> Ah! I saw the JB post on XDA while on my lunch break, and when I got home the link was already gone And believe me it's no where on Google.
> Care to pass it on so i can get my jellybean fix?


Here you go: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30256-rom-jb-preview/


----------

